# Top Zandergewässer NRWs



## Goldfisch_Deluxe (5. Januar 2008)

Hi,
was schätzt ihr sind die top Zandergewässer NRWs??
Taugen eigentlich die Kanäle etwas auf Zander??


----------



## Kark (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Ich würde sagen ganz weit oben, wenn nicht sogar an erster Stelle könnte man den Rhein nennen. Und da evtl sogar noch den letzen Abschnitt bei uns -> Niederrhein


----------



## carphunter85 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## Dart (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Wenn man sich die Fangmeldungen vom Rhein anschaut, sollte man meinen das es mal ein Topgewässer *war*|rolleyes.
Gruss Reiner
P.s. Ansonsten kenne ich keinerlei Topgewässer in NRW für Zander, eigentlich nur Gewässer in denen *auch* Zander vorkommen...ist vielleicht auch ne Frage der Definition, was man unter einem Topgewässer versteht.


----------



## carphunter85 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Ich mein, ich kann nicht sagen, wie es früher am Rhein war, aber eigendlich fängt man doch fast immer den einen oder anderen, wenn man dort fischen geht. Tage mit Massenfängen, über 20 Fische pro Tag sind aber selten, soll ja früher kein Problem gewesen sein...


----------



## Klaus-a. (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Ich mein, ich kann nicht sagen, wie es früher am Rhein war, aber eigendlich fängt man doch fast immer den einen oder anderen, wenn man dort fischen geht. Tage mit Massenfängen, über 20 Fische pro Tag sind aber selten, soll ja früher kein Problem gewesen sein...



Das ist richtig war früher echt kein problem mit mehreren -Fischen nach Hause zu gehen.Habe noch vor 5 Jahren an die 40-50 Aale in einer Nacht gefangen.Da brauchte man nur eine gute Aal Nacht und man hatte genug für das ganze Jahr.


----------



## Bald Patch (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Ich mein, ich kann nicht sagen, wie es früher am Rhein war, aber eigendlich fängt man doch fast immer den einen oder anderen, wenn man dort fischen geht. Tage mit Massenfängen, über 20 Fische pro Tag sind aber selten, soll ja früher kein Problem gewesen sein...




Na denn...,

ich war in den letzten 2 Jahren vielleicht 20 mal am Rhein zwischen Wesel und Emmerich.
Ergebnis bis heute: 1 Zander  #d

MfG

Uwe


----------



## TheFischer (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

mann muss aber auch angeln können(nicht böss gemeint)


----------



## Bald Patch (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*



TheFischer schrieb:


> mann muss aber auch angeln können(nicht böss gemeint)




Ist schon in Ordnung.

Kannst gerne dort vorbeikommen und mir das Angeln beibringen.

Uwe


----------



## Bergsieger (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*



Bald Patch schrieb:


> Ist schon in Ordnung.
> 
> Kannst gerne dort vorbeikommen und mir das Angeln beibringen.
> 
> Uwe


 
Der war gut!


----------



## zander55 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Wie gesagt, der Rhein steht an erster Stelle, besonders der Abschnitt zwischen Rees und Emmerich ist sehr zu empfelen. Im durchschtitt fingen wir in dem Bereich etwa 4-8 Zander am Tag und das Beste Tagesergebniss waren 21 Zander/Tag. Allerdings springen auch hier die Fische nicht an den Haken, die Köderführung ist sehr wichtig und natürlich muss man  die Standplätze der Fische ausfindig machen.


----------



## Grundangler85 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Der Rhein ist schon top. Aber ich sag mal so man muss sich die guten Stellen erarbeiten und viel rumprobieren.


----------



## Klaus-a. (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*



Grundangler85 schrieb:


> Der Rhein ist schon top. Aber ich sag mal so man muss sich die guten Stellen erarbeiten und viel rumprobieren.



#6 So ist das. Und die guten Angelplätze sind immer die,diekeiner kennt,bzw.hofft nicht zu kennen.Und der Rhein ist schööööööööööönn groß.


----------



## tobi79 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Ich sehe Dein Hausgewässer ist der Rhein-Herne-Kanal??
Da sind doch ordentlich Zander drin!!
Ein Kollege hat im September/Oktober zwei Stück in 30min gefangen.Einen 60er und einen 83er!! mit 4200gr.!!
Klapper den Kanal mal ab und mach die mal ausfindig,dann wird auch was gehen.Übrigens sind auch richtig fette Barsche anzutreffen!!
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## Goldfisch_Deluxe (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Barsche sind kein Tehma im RHK 50 stück am tag über 25 sind standart wenn man die stellen kennt nur die Zander wollen nicht sind eigentlich auch hechte in den Kanälen anzutreffen??


----------



## tobi79 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Die sind im RHK auch anzutreffen,aber nicht in den großen Mengen.


----------



## Grundangler85 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Stimmt Zander is nich so einfach im Kanal. Ich kann nur sagen man muss auch im Kanal Strecke machen und sich die Zander erarbeiten. Aber es gibt Sie im RHK |supergri meinen Erfahrungen nach #6

Hecht super selten Goldfisch_Deluxe. Aber ist so ganz langsam im kommen.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

In den Kanälen gibt es (k)ein Fisch,würde auch den Rhein an erster Stelle legen,wobei wie vor 12Jahren fängt man dort auch nicht mehr,bekomme das immer von meinen Eltern aufs Brot geschmiert,like "Mensch Junge,früher war es egal wo und wielange du am Rhein warst du hast immer ein Fisch mitgebracht" und heute sieht das anders aus.

Aber auf den guten alten Rhein lasse ich nichts kommen...

Die Kanäle haben dieses Jahr noch ihr Gnadenjahr bekommen,passiert d.j nichts trete ich da aus...


----------



## Rocky Coast (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Da fällt mir in erster Linie der Rhein ein.

Kann aber auch die Enttäuschung von Bald Patch verstehen, wenn es dumm läuft,fängt man heute trotz vieler intensiver Spinnangeltage an manchen Stellen gar nichts mehr. 
In Bezug auf den Zanderfang ist der Rhein heute leider nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst, wenn man an die Zeit von vor zehn bis fünfzehn Jahren denkt. 

Über die möglichen Ursachen ist ja hier im Forum schon viel geschrieben worden, über zu viel Entnahme durch Angler und Kormorane, klares und nährstoffärmeres Wasser, Nahrungsknappheit durch die Konkurrenz der stark aufgekommenen Welse usw. 

Seis drum: Der Rhein ist der mächtigste Fluß in NRW und für mich hier immer noch das beste Zandergewässer. Die beste Bestätigung dafür sind die Meldungen kapitaler Zander hier im Forum und in den Hitparaden der Angelzeitschriften. Mittlerweile eher von der Klasse als von der Masse !


----------



## WallerKalle04 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*



tobi79 schrieb:


> Die sind im RHK auch anzutreffen,aber nicht in den großen Mengen.


 
Konnte dieses Jahr 6zander im rhk verhaften im gegensatz zu den stunden die ich da verbracht habe sind es sehr wenig! Barsche sind jede menge drinn konnte auch einen von 1,2kilo verhaften!Hecht hatte dies jahr der schwarzangler69 einen 60er gefangen der wieder schwimmt! im herbst 2006 konnte mein vater einen ü1m Hecht im RHK verhaften! foto ist auf meiner Homepage! So werd dann gleich mal zum Rhein!#h


----------



## Flo682 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich würde die Kanäle NRW´s dazuzählen #h. Ich persönlich fange besser in den Kanälen als am Rhein. Ein Zander pro Angeltag ist eigentlich immer möglich, vorrausgesetzt man kennt gute Stellen. Leider gehen die Zahlen zurück, vor drei Jahren konnte man noch 3-4 Zander für einen kurzen Landgang überzeugen. Der starke Befischungsdruck und die leider damit häufig verbundene entnahmen von jedem Fischen unterhalb des Schonmaßes tragen wohl Mitschuld.

MfG Flo


----------



## Goldfisch_Deluxe (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Das schreit doch danach, das wir die fische lieber wieder zurücksetzen sollten 

danke für die infos


----------



## Flo682 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*



Goldfisch_Deluxe schrieb:


> Das schreit doch danach, das wir die fische lieber wieder zurücksetzen sollten



|supergri


----------



## Grundangler85 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*



Flo682 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde die Kanäle NRW´s dazuzählen #h. Ich persönlich fange besser in den Kanälen als am Rhein. Ein Zander pro Angeltag ist eigentlich immer möglich, vorrausgesetzt man kennt gute Stellen. Leider gehen die Zahlen zurück, vor drei Jahren konnte man noch 3-4 Zander für einen kurzen Landgang überzeugen. Der starke Befischungsdruck und die leider damit häufig verbundene entnahmen von jedem Fischen unterhalb des Schonmaßes tragen wohl Mitschuld.
> 
> MfG Flo


 
Kann ich dir nur zustimmen ich hatte letztes jahr ein bombenjahr am Kanal zig barsche Ü 40 viele Aale und einige Zander. Dazu vereinzelt Rapfen. Aber wie gesagt man muss wissen wo und wie |supergri Hab ich mir aber auch 2 Jahre erarbeiten müssen die Stellen jetzt kommt der Lohn :vik:


----------



## Rocky Coast (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Hallo Goldfisch Deluxe,
das Zurücksetzen ist ja leider doch nur ein Punkt unter sehr vielen, die den Zanderbestand beeinflussen. Meine Meinung ist die, das Releasen alleine nicht viel bringt.
Gerade der Rhein ist doch mittlerweile sehr klar geworden, was dem Trübwasserfisch Zander nicht so sehr behagt wie die grüne trübe Brühe früherer Tage. Weniger Trübung bedeutet in diesem Fall auch weniger Nährstoffe, und das bedeutet auch weniger Futterfisch. Dazu kommen noch die stark wachsenden Bestände der Rapfen und Welse, die jetzt ebenfalls einen Teil der Futterfische beanspruchen. Vom Schaden, den die Kormorane anrichten, mal ganz zu schweigen:Wenn man jetzt die Massen an Kormoranen an den jeweiligen Stellen des Rhein sieht, die ja mittlerweile den Fluß ganzjährig als Nahrungsreservoir nutzen, braucht man sich ja gar nicht mehr zu wundern.

Was mich in meiner Meinung bestärkt: Vor fünfzehn oder gar zwanzig Jahren wurde Releasen nur sehr selten praktiziert, die Bestände an Zandern waren aber hervorragend.

Meine Hoffnung ist die, das sich das Ganze biologisch wieder mehr "einpendelt" und die sinkenden Zanderbestände wieder etwas erholen.


----------



## zesch (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Im Rhein stapeln sich die Zander unter Wasser !

= nur die kennen schon alle Köder, alle Hersteller, alle Führungsmethoden,

+ alle die meinen sich nur an den Rand stellen zu müssen und glauben das nach ein paar Würfen der Zander sich wie von selbst anhakt ........

Mir fällt auf das viele Spinangler die beangelte Stelle bereits nach wenigen Würfen enttäuscht verlassen und woanders ihr Glück versuchen. = Das hat bringt vielleicht in bestimmten Monaten "mehr Fisch", aber ob ich nun "über" Wasser oder "unter" Wasser Strecke machen ist das Gleiche = und hat sich an ein und den selben Stellen immer wieder bestätigt = Fische sind überall....

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Flo682 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*



Rocky Coast schrieb:


> Hallo Goldfisch Deluxe,
> das Zurücksetzen ist ja leider doch nur ein Punkt unter sehr vielen, die den Zanderbestand beeinflussen. Meine Meinung ist die, das Releasen alleine nicht viel bringt.



Es ist in meinen Augen allerdings sinnvoller einen 30 cm Zander zurückzusetzen als ihn zu verwerten. Ich sehe des öfteren Angler, die einen Stahlsetzkescher mit eben dieser größe von Zandern, vor ihren Füßen liegen haben. Wenn man diese Häppchen dann wirklich verwertet und jeden gefangenen Zander mitnimmt ist es doch logisch, dass sich nichts mehr entwickeln kann. Sollte der Zander groß genug sein und nicht mehr ins Beuteschema der Kormorane oder anderer Fressfeind passen, passt er in das der Angler. |kopfkrat



Rocky Coast schrieb:


> Dazu kommen noch die stark wachsenden Bestände der Rapfen und Welse, die jetzt ebenfalls einen Teil der Futterfische beanspruchen.



Mit Welsen kann man leider noch nicht in den von mir bekannten Kanälen rechnen aber der Rapfen vermehrt sich rasant und ist ein potenzieller Jungzanderfresser. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Rapfen im moment noch kein potenzieller Nahrungskonkurent, je doch kann dies schnell geschehen, denn der Befischungsdruck und die Entnahme von Rapfen ist nicht mit dem der Zander gleichzusetzen. 
In den Sommermonaten rauben bei uns junge Rapfen direkt an den Steinpackungen und schlürfen jeden Kleinfisch ein...

Ein Zanderleben kann schon echt hart sein und durch den immer mehr entstehenden Angeldruck auf ihn, dank es Twisterbooms, ist er beliebter den je...


MfG 

Flo #h


----------



## zesch (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

+ der Wels und Kormoran haben bestimmt nichts mit irgendeinem geringen "Zanderbestand" zu tun !

Wo sind Beweise dafür ? oder eine argumentvolle theoretische Darlegung des Ganzen ?

der Zander lebt immer noch ganz unten und ist nachtaktiv = Kormoran fällt als Übeltäter schonmal weg... (im Rhein)

vielleicht sollte der eine oder andere seine "Fangmethode" nochmals prüfen....

Nach dem Fangbuch 2006 habe ich zwischen Duisburg bis Rees 120 Zander gefischt,
davon 27 Stück (Zander maßig) über 70cm mit genommen, den Rest entlassen.
Größter Fisch war 89cm.

Für diese Fischbelohnung bin ich im Schnitt 5 Tage in der Woche mit bestimmt je 5 - 6 Stunden fischen gegangen. In der Zeit habe ich Stellen und Aufenthaltsorte der Fische heraus gefunden. Weiter hat mich der intensive Aufenthalt am Rhein um so manche menschliche Erfahrung bereichert !

Also Kopf nicht hängen lassen ! Fisch ist genug da !

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Flo682 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*



zesch schrieb:


> Mir fällt auf das viele Spinangler die beangelte Stelle bereits nach wenigen Würfen enttäuscht verlassen und woanders ihr Glück versuchen. = Das hat bringt vielleicht in bestimmten Monaten "mehr Fisch", aber ob ich nun "über" Wasser oder "unter" Wasser Strecke machen ist das Gleiche = und hat sich an ein und den selben Stellen immer wieder bestätigt = Fische sind überall....
> 
> Gruß
> 
> zesch



Ich glaub der jute Dietmar I. sagte mal, dass sich die Fische in  nur 20 % des Gewässers aufhalten......:m

Ich habe allerdings die selben Erfahrungen gemacht wie Du Zesch, häufig ist es so, dass ich mich länger als eine Stunde an einem Platz aufhalte und am Ende der Stunde doch noch meine Zander fange, weil sich der Trupp eingefunden hat. 

MfG Flo


----------



## WallerKalle04 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*



Flo682 schrieb:


> Ich glaub der jute Dietmar I. sagte mal, dass sich die Fische in nur 20 % des Gewässers aufhalten......:m
> 
> Ich habe allerdings die selben Erfahrungen gemacht wie Du Zesch, häufig ist es so, dass ich mich länger als eine Stunde an einem Platz aufhalte und am Ende der Stunde doch noch meine Zander fange, weil sich der Trupp eingefunden hat.
> 
> MfG Flo


 
War da einer in Hamm?|supergri


----------



## Ben_koeln (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Tja,
ist alles net so einfach mit den Stachelrittern.

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Zanderbestand zurückgegangen. Sicher haben sowohl Kormoran, wie auch Konkurenten wie Wels und Rapfen ihren Teil dazu beigetragen und wenn man nun noch die Wasserqualitätsänderung hinzuzieht ist das für mich schon eine Erklärung.

Hab mal Zechs Daten überschlagen und bin auf 1 Zander / 10 Stunden gekommen. Da ich leider keine Daten zum Vergleich von vor 10 Jahren habe, läßt sich das nicht vergleichen.  Wenn man aber bedenkt das damals nach Aussagen vieler Angler, jeder Tag eigentlich Fangtag war, dann kann man schon sagen das der Bestand rückläufig ist. Heißt ja nicht das es sie gar nicht mehr gibt, und mit Sicherheit gibt es noch einige richtige Klopper im Rhein, aber die Bestandsdichte hat sich schon arg dezimiert.

Trotzdem gehe ich im Rhein immer wieder gerne auf Zander angeln, und das auch mit Erfolg. Daher denke ich , ausgenommen irgendwelche Vereinstümpel, das der Rhein die No. 1 in Sachen Zander in NRW ist.

Gruß

Ben


----------



## Flo682 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> War da einer in Hamm?|supergri




Hallo #h

nee da war ich nicht :m

MfG Flo


----------



## WallerKalle04 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*



Flo682 schrieb:


> Hallo #h
> 
> nee da war ich nicht :m
> 
> MfG Flo


 
Hätt ja sein können aber das erzählt er glaubig ja immer!
Naja werd dann mal Mittwoch wieder den RHK abklopfen!|wavey:
Und Samstag den Rhein!


----------



## zesch (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

nein in Duisburg !

war ganz interessant, der Bericht Uli Beyer "wie sehen Fische unter Wasser".

Ich hoffe, ich kann von dem dort erzähltem, auch was richtig anwenden....

+ einiges hat sich dort bestätigt, was bestimmte "unscheinbare" Köderfarben betrifft,
aber auch warum ein weisser Twister in mitten einer Buhne in der Mittagssonne fängt !

zesch


----------



## WallerKalle04 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Den beitrag hab ich leider verpasst!#q


----------



## Rocky Coast (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

*Zitat von Zesch:*
*Im Rhein stapeln sich die **Zander** unter Wasser !
= nur die kennen schon alle Köder, alle Hersteller, alle Führungsmethoden.*

Die Industrie bietet mittlerweile eine so große Vielfalt an Farben und vor allem Formen im Bereich der Kunst- und Gummiköder an, da konnte man früher von träumen .Und dass die Zander "gestapelt" im Rheinwasser stehen glaube ich nie und nimmer. Wenn das so wäre müßte man ja auf Köfi Massenfänge hinlegen.


*Zitat von Flo682*
*Es ist in meinen Augen allerdings sinnvoller einen 30 cm **Zander** zurückzusetzen als ihn zu verwerten.* 

Hast Du vollkommen recht, wenn da einge üble Typen Zander unter Mindestmaß mitnehmen ist das eine Riesensauerei. Dafür müßte man diese A........er zur Rechenschaft ziehen.


*Zitat von Zesch:*
*+ der **Wels** und Kormoran haben bestimmt nichts mit irgendeinem geringen "Zanderbestand" zu tun !*
*Wo sind Beweise dafür ? oder eine argumentvolle theoretische Darlegung des Ganzen ?
der **Zander** lebt immer noch ganz unten und ist nachtaktiv = Kormoran fällt als Übeltäter schonmal weg... (im Rhein)*

Mensch Zech, den Zusammenhang kannst Du doch nicht ernsthaft bezweifeln! 
Der Kormoran taucht bei seinen Jagden locker zwanzig Meter tief, wie er die Fische dort in der dunklen Tiefe ortet ist in der Wissenschaft bis heute noch nicht eindeutig geklärt.Schwärme kleiner Zander kann er ganz einfach "aufmischen", vor allem weil er oft eine Art Kesseltreiben bei der sogenannten sozialen Jagd veranstaltet. Der Kormoran ist ein Nahrungsopportunist, und wenn sich ein Kormorantrupp auf einen Zanderschwarm eingeschossen hat bleibt da nicht mehr viel übrig. Beim eher behäbigen Zander wird der Vogel es schnell lernen, dass er weitaus mehr Jagderfolg hat als bei pfeilschnellen Rapfen.

Außerdem gehen selbst vorsichtige Schätzungen von einem Nahrungsbedarf von gut 150 Kilogramm Fisch pro Kormoran im Jahr aus. Da sind natürlich auch viele Weißfische dabei, die dem Zander dann nicht mehr als Nahrung zur Verfügung stehen. Diese 150 Kilogramm pro Vogel sind ein mehrfaches von dem, was ein passionierter Kochtopfangler dem Gewässer im Schnitt entnimmt.
Unter dem Strich ist die tatsächliche Dezimierung des Fischbestandes durch den Kormoran noch deutlich höher : Beutefische müssen an die Oberfläche gebracht und schluckgerecht gedreht werden, gerade größere Fische können dabei entkommen, verenden aber dann später an Ihren Wunden.

Um eines klar zu machen: Auch der Kormoran hat ein Existenzrecht an unseren Gewässern, Ziel muß es aber sein, den sich in den letzten zwanzig Jahren fast verzehnfachten Bestand auf ein erträgliches Maß zu reduzieren. 

Auch der Einfluß der im Rhein stark gestiegenen Welspopulation auf die Zanderbestände kannst Du doch nicht ernsthaft bezweifeln. Auch der Wels muß sich von dem ernähren, was der durch Nährstoffarmut ohnehin schon gebeutelte Rhein produziert. Je nach Alter und Entwicklungsstadium beanspruchen beide Arten gleiches Futter, außerdem wird ein mittlerer oder großer Wels gegen einen Zander als Beute nichts einzuwenden haben. 

*Also Kopf nicht hängen lassen ! Fisch ist genug da.*

Du bist ein Optimist, prima dass Du mir Mut machst.


*Zitat von **Ben_koeln*
*Meiner Meinung nach ist der Zanderbestand zurückgegangen. Sicher haben sowohl Kormoran, wie auch Konkurenten wie **Wels** und Rapfen ihren Teil dazu beigetragen und wenn man nun noch die Wasserqualitätsänderung hinzuzieht ist das für mich schon eine Erklärung.*

Bin absolut Deiner Meinung.


*Hab mal Zechs Daten überschlagen und bin auf 1 **Zander** / 10 Stunden gekommen. Da ich leider keine Daten zum Vergleich von vor 10 Jahren habe, läßt sich das nicht vergleichen.*

Glückwunsch, denke das ist für heutige Verhältnisse wirklich gut, natürlich aber nichts zu den Fängen wie vor 15 Jahren. Selbst im stark beangelten Kölner Rheinstück brauchte man im Schnitt nur etwa ein gutes Drittel der Zeit, um einen maßigen Zander zu erbeuten. Und das mit einem im Vergleich zu heute eher bescheidenem Gummiköderangebot. Die Menge der Zander ist heute einfach nicht mehr da, was aber nicht dagegenspricht, dass der Rhein auch heute noch kapitale Zanderbrocken beheimatet.


----------



## bassking (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Rocky Coast- super Beitrag !

Selbstverständlich gibt es weniger Zander im Rhein- und Schneidertage sind völlig normal-

Konnte selber die "goldenenZeiten" mitnehmen- damals hatte ich an einem Nachmittag zwischen 10 und 20 maßige Zander (kein Witz).

An schlechten Tagen fing man trotzdem fast immer seine 2,3 Fische um die 50-70cm.

Schneidertage waren nat. auch dazwischen- meistens im tifen Winter bei Niedrigwasser- oder, wenn es ganz heiß war.

Rapfen- kleine bis etwa Handlänge- sind übrigens hervorragende Köderfische.

Das der Wels den Zander bedroht, ist Quatsch- wäre dem so, gäbe es im Ebro in Spanien keine Zander mehr...das Gegenteil ist der Fall !

Welse sind Allesfresser- da können die Wollis best. ein Lied von singen (hehehe).

Es gibt immernoch REICHLICH Kleinfisch im Wasser- und viele kapitale Rotaugen und Brassen, Barben, etc.

Vor 15,20 Jahren war das Gewässer nährstoffreicher- das stimmt ansatzweise sogar.

Damals wurden aber- entgegen einiger Behauptungen- deutlich WENIGER Zander mitgenommen.

Rhein gleich dreckig war in den Köpfen drin.

Dann wurde die Twisterangelei stark vermarktet- gleichzeitig eine TÖTUNGSVORSCHRIFT durch die RFG. als "Begleitzettel" ausgegeben.

Was passierte?

Der Bestand an HECHTEN un dicken Barschen sank um etwa 95%.

Zander um etwa 80%....so schnell KANN ein Gewässer gar nicht "aufklaren"...

Hinzu kam , dass man die Rheinfische plötzlich wieder essen konnte...also wozu noch zurücksetzen?
Die Küche entdeckte den Zander als "Trendfisch"...wozu also zurücksetzen?

Heutzutage kann man Querbeet eine extreme Zunahme an Spinn und Twisteranglern beobachten.

Findige Geschäftsleute haben durch Berichte und Guidings die Nachfrage nach Zander-Angelmöglichkeiten und Gerät gepushed und Presse sowie das Internet haben sich angepasst an eine gesteigerte Nachfrage.

Nach wie vor gibt es immer mehr angler- die auf immer weniger Zander fischen...es wird nämlich fehlerhafterweise (mM. nach) NICHT Ausgleichs-besetzt- geschweige denn über die entnommenen Fische Buch geführt.

Die "Profi" angler verdienen gut, empfehlen "weiße Twister" mittags beim Buhnenfischen- und saugen sich ihr Wissen aus den Fingern.

Man muß immer besser werden- und Methoden "kaufen"- weil...der Fisch LERNT ja.

Alles Quatsch- der Maßige Zander , der gefangen wird, lernt nicht mehr- er schwimmt wieder-
und zwar in OLIVENÖL.

Die Bestände schrumpfen- das ist logische Konsequenz langjähriger Entwicklungen.

Bischen kritischer die Meinungen der "Profi´s" reflektieren.

Oder wieso weichen Alle immer mehr nach Hollandia aus...und steuern mit hohem logistischen Aufwand sogar mit Booten die Fanggründe an?

Gleiche Wasserfläche- weniger Fisch- DAS sind die FAKTEN.

Rapfen haben übrigens oberständige Mäuler - der Zander als Grundfisch wird wohl seltener genommen...stattdessen wird die eigene Brut, Lauben und Weißfisch gefressen.

Meine Meinung: Viele Angler gleich wenig Fisch.

Das ist der Hauptgrund.

Wer gut fängt, ist noch besser beraten, den Mund zu halten.

Grüße,

Bassking.


----------



## Flo682 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Nabend #h

deinem Bericht nach zu Urteilen, hast du einige Aspekte aus den PB - Videos |supergri . 
Ich finde deine Erklärung logisch nachvollziehbar und erklärt sehr gut den Werdegang der Zander und der markenorientierten Anglerkäuferschaft bzw. profitorientierten  Verkäufer 

MfG

Flo


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

...die Lippe hat auch einen guten Bestand an Zandern...
...wird oft unterschätzt...


----------



## magic feeder (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

ich war früher immer am rhein bei düsseldorf und damals gab es wirklich ein paar gute stellen für zander....leider weiß ich nicht wie das heutzutage dort aussieht..

der magic feeder


----------



## muchti (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*



zesch schrieb:


> der Wels und Kormoran haben bestimmt nichts mit irgendeinem geringen "Zanderbestand" zu tun !
> 
> Wo sind Beweise dafür ? oder eine argumentvolle theoretische Darlegung des Ganzen ?



hoffe der link hier ist aussagekräftig genug. beispiele findet man im netz genügend...


----------



## WallerKalle04 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*



muchti schrieb:


> hoffe der link hier ist aussagekräftig genug. beispiele findet man im netz genügend...


 
Diese scheiss viecher!!!!#q


----------



## Flo682 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Hallo,

wir sollten allerdings nicht den Fehler machen und den Komoranen die komplette Schuld zuweisen. 

Das wäre doch viel zu einfach und nicht Mensch gerecht.:q

Stauseen bringen auch immer wieder gute Zander hervor #6


Mfg

Flo


----------



## zesch (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Tut mir leid ich bin kein Biologe.... + noch keinen Kormoran hinterher geschwommen...

+ das Foto ist beindruckend + abstoßend 

ich hab leider auch noch keinen Köder gefunden, den der Kormoran freiwillig nimmt.....

Gruß

zesch


----------



## WallerKalle04 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*



zesch schrieb:


> Tut mir leid ich bin kein Biologe.... + noch keinen Kormoran hinterher geschwommen...
> 
> + das Foto ist beindruckend + abstoßend
> 
> ...


 
Sollten es mal mit grossen köfis probieren und dann|splat2:


----------



## gerdinator (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

wenn manche leute jeden fisch anbschlagen und mitnehmen ,
kein wunder das baldt nix mhr ght


----------



## phirania (28. August 2013)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Mal wieder Blödsinn,alle Fische verangelt oder halbtot zurrück setzen ist richtig ?
Dann frage ich mal warum geht man dann Angeln,aus Spass?


----------



## Fr33 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Wer redet denn schon wieder von totalem C&R ?!  Keiner!

Man kann ja Angeln gehen und auch Fisch entnehmen.... aber wenn daheim die Kühltruhe überquillt oder man die halbe Nachbarschaft mit Filet versorgen kann - sollte man halt nachdenken, was das richtige Maß ist.

Viele die sich heute wundern, dass nichts oder kaum mehr was beisst, prahlte nicht selten vor einem Jahrzehnt noch rum, dass man schlecht gefangen hat, wenn man unter 8-10 Aalen oder unter 5 Zandern am Tag nach Hause ging...


----------



## wrdaniel (28. August 2013)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Es gibt mindestens 2008 Gründe hier keine C&R oder C&E Diskussion anzufangen.


----------



## Fr33 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Top Zandergewässer NRWs*

Sehe ich auch so 

Also zurück zum Thema..... nach wie vor der Rhein. Immernoch ein tolles Zandergewässer, das wieder besser zu werden scheint aber dennoch nicht leicht zu befischen ist.


----------

